
Instagram building standalone shopping app - rohanmahajan
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/4/17819766/instagram-shopping-app-e-commerce
======
pablasso
So now that Amazon is a bigger threat in the ads space, Facebook enters
e-commerce. It's going to be an uphill battle if they want to catch up anytime
soon.

~~~
rohanmahajan
Amazon does not create intent well. I go to Amazon when I want to buy a
particular item. Instagram's shopping app may be able to create intent.

